# my hedgi has green goo on eyes!



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

So im new to the forum so Hi my hedgi Amethyst shes about a year old now i got her at cregslist (i know bad idea but dident know anywhere else) so shes amazing i love her but something ive noticed is that when i wake her up she has green crusty or sometimes just goo is it eye boogers or an infection im worried for her
Ill try to show a picture ( i have no idea how URLs work)


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Green goo on her eyes is not normal. I would get her to a vet as soon as possible to get it checked out. In the mean time, what kind of cage are you housing her in, what kind of bedding is she on, what are you feeding her, and how are you heating her cage?


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

theres no vets for hedgis near me. she has a large plastic cage with shredded newspaper bedding high quality cat food and she sheds alot


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It doesn't have to be a special vet, any vet can treat an eye infection. If you don't get it treated she could lose her eyes or the infection can spread. Newspaper is horrible bedding, it's cold when wet and dusty when shredded.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

but they dont do hedgehogs im worried for her it happens everyday and i wake her up to clean it and i am planning to change the bedding (could you just use what other animals or humans use to treat eye infections


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No you can't just use something for humans or animals on her eyes. Have you talked to the vets in your area? If you tell us where you are maybe someone knows a vet you can try. You need to change the bedding right away not sometime later.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

im in amesterdam new york why do i need to change her bedding and do you know how to post pictures i want to but it wants a URL


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The hedgehog welfare society has a list of vets that see hedgehogs on their website. 
You may need to redefine local to find a vet.
The reason you need to change the bedding has already been answered above. It also isn't helping the situation any.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

the thing i dont understand is could it be eye boogers its when i wake her up she has crusty or goopy green stuff near where tears come out of its been happining for a long time now nothing has changed and shes still the same as usual
by all means i do want to see if its serious but is it, its been moths shes had it it seems like eye boogers since its always when i wake her up and my gaurdian says its irritation and that i should just change her bedding and clean her cage more


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

While those things do need to happen, a vet visit is still important. Once you notice a health issue it's a bad idea to let it go unchecked. It's better to go and find out that it's nothing than to not go and have it become an emergency. Emergency vet visits are always far more expensive than a regular vet visit. Eye boogers in hedgehogs are not normal. Really, anything green coming out of any animal is cause for concern. Hedgehogs hide illness very well, so you can't rely on them showing you they feel bad.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

mono832 said:


> she sheds alot


Define a lot. Fur or quills or both? How much in a day?

While your guardian may be correct that it's irritated and the bedding needs changed more frequently, and to a better product. They are wrong in that being the problem. Eye boogers are not normal, and especially to the level you are describing. Green coming from anywhere is generally a sign of infection.

We don't tell people to go to the vet for no reason. It costs money, sometimes you leave with more questions than answers, someone might have to take time off work ect... There isn't much "in the meantime do this to see if it improves" or "wait and see how it progresses" suggestions because at this point those aren't good options. The reason why is because people with more experience than you have feel it is in your hedgehogs best interest to get this checked out by a vet.
Don't get me wrong, you need to improve your husbandry at least in the bedding department.

You say there aren't any vets local that see hedgehogs. According to google maps, Amsterdam and Albany are about 30-40 minutes away from each other. Looking at this link http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/vets_by_state.asp?s=NY it appears there is a vet that sees hedgehogs in Albany. You might want to give them a call to see when they can get your hedgehog in to be seen. Make sure you tell them exactly what is going on and when it started.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

but where do i visit theres no hedgehog supporting vets near amesterdam


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> Define a lot. Fur or quills or both? How much in a day?


not much quills mostly belly fur its not very much but sometimes when i wake her up she has small fur clumped togethor into like a ball
how much does a vet cost for hedgehogs?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

We can't quote costs for vet care. Every vet charge a different amount so you need to call them and find out. Not getting vet care because of the cost is irresponsible and can actually lead to charges of animal abuse in many states. If you can't care for your hedgehog properly then you need to consider finding someone that can. It's not fair for your hedgehog to suffer because you can't pay for a vet.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

nikki said:


> We can't quote costs for vet care. Every vet charge a different amount so you need to call them and find out. Not getting vet care because of the cost is irresponsible and can actually lead to charges of animal abuse in many states. If you can't care for your hedgehog properly then you need to consider finding someone that can. It's not fair for your hedgehog to suffer because you can't pay for a vet.


fair enogh ill try to see what i can do and post what happens


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

-UPDATE-
So i finally managed to call Albanys vet i scheduled a wellness visit that SHOULD be 52 (my familly dosent trust vets and i think they may overreact and give a huge bill i can only hope and they have alot of good reviews so wish us luck and that they wont make it any higher than 52 (just wanted to update for any of you guys that may be worried her trip should be on monday the 18th ill have to skip half my time at FM)


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I would prepare your family though; the office visit will be 52. If there are any diagnostic tests that need run, there will be a charge for that. If any medications are prescribed, there will be a charge for that. The $52 is not going to be an all encompassing price. That's just for their time to see you and look at your animal.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

ok so i visit the vet they were great and the price was somewhat reasonable but affordable
they checked Amethyst Dr.Jarvis said it could be a yeast infection due to an allergy in her food (i think, im not very good at english) so she took samples and shes going to call somewhere this week and in the meantime i should probably change her food but other then that she should be healthy, she said that the only thing strange would be her skin poop and eyes that are probably from the same thing but i dont know shell call and see if the tests are positive or not


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I wouldn't do a diet change until you know what your dealing with.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

so they tested and shes parasite negative so it means i should change her food so thats going to be a pain


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I have been to Amsterdam NY since I have relatives there and remember driving through Johnstown on the way. I googles vets in Johnstown and quickly found a place that works with small animals and exotics. Here is the link to their website, I hope this helps.
http://johnstownanimalclinic.com/home/
If I recall correctly it's about 20-30 minutes to Johnstown from Amsterdam, so that's definitely not unreasonable in my opinion.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

i took her to a vet the albany county vet hospital place they think i can be a ingredient in her food that is giving her allurgy and causing the nasty affects
ill list the ingredients and give me some sugestions for good food (thats cheap)

Chicken, corn gluten meal, poultry by-product meal, rice, soy, flour, animal by products and fat, fish meal, dried yeast, salt ( and alot of giberish that i cant post a picture of)

Its pro plan chicken rice formula so yeah


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya, that stuffs not very good. You want to avoid things like corn and by product meals. I would invest in a good, high quality food. You only need to buy the smallest bag, and that should last you for a long time. Take a look at the nutrition section of the forum. You'll get some really good information on how to choose a food and I think we may have an updated recommendations list. If it really is an allergy to the ingredients, it's going to be to one of the yuckier things like the by product meals or the corn. So if your family gives you grief over the price of better food, remind them it's cheaper than a vet visit.


----------



## HarryHedgepig (Aug 10, 2016)

As mentioned on this thread, definitely worth looking at the Hedgehog Welfare Society website for lists of vets who can help.

http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

HarryHedgepig said:


> As mentioned on this thread, definitely worth looking at the Hedgehog Welfare Society website for lists of vets who can help.
> 
> http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/


i already went to the vet


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

this is an update for people who i guess might be worried.
Its been two weeks i switched from proplan to natural balance pees and venoson (wich should help since they have no corn or any other of the previus formulas) and give her freeze dried crickets in her food.
So far she eats her food but i havent seen any change vet said it should take at most 6 or imaybe 3 weeks to see improvement
they also said it could be salmonala but i think that should be ruled out since its contageus and im near her 24,7 in my room holding her kissing her forehead and being pooped apon constantly if anyone should get it it would be me and im fine.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Usually for things to spread like salmonella, a persons immune systems are compromised or they are handling them improperly this also includes when its present in your food.
its generally advisable not to kiss an animal. And wash your hands after playing with, handling, touching their environment.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Freeze dried worms are not recommended, you are better off with canned or live.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

So honestly I'm at a loss its been weaks no improvement I don't really know what to do but be there for her. Any ideas?
Giving her away is not an option and I don't want to hear it


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Did you change the bedding? What do you use to clean her cage / wheel?


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

I use towels and clean her wheel with what we use to clean dishes it's an anti bacteria something


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Fot bedding you should use fleece and for cleaning, use a mix of vinegar and water, no chemicals, that antibacterial thing you are using might be the problem.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If she's not getting better she needs to go back to the vet so they can figure out what's going on. We can't diagnose what the ongoing issue is. It's like if you have a sick kid and the doctor says to try something, if it doesn't resolve the problem you take them back tot he doctor.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm not sure how that will help they tested her "stool" blood quills and goop everything negative said to change food gave me a recommendation got it tried it and it failed I can't keep spending 100s without results.
Are there just any antibiotics for hedgehogs or can I use human ones I really just want her to get better any animal that poops blood could not enjoy it very much


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No you can't give her human antibiotics. You can't give her any antibiotics unless they're prescribed by a vet. The vet needs to know that changing the food didn't help so they can try another treatment. This isn't something you can take care of by yourself. Unfortunately part of owning a pet means paying whatever it costs to keep them healthy.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

I can't even do anything anymore mom won't let me take her, at this point I give up I'm giving her to mom she fed her RAW meat I guess I'm a bad pet owner she gets worse it's moms problem now


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Contact the hedgehog welfare society and relinquish your hedgie. It's not fair to mistreat it because people refuse to provide the basic care. You cannot just give it to your mom and say I am not responsible if she kills him because it's her responsibility now.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The link for the Hedgehog Welfare Society is http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/relinquishment.asp Please please contact them before she becomes even sicker or even dies. It's not fair to her to let her suffer.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

I got her back and I'm not letting mom feed her anymore but giving her away won't help either she just be stresses try to give some support here instead of telling me to give her away I'm working on figuring things out but it's hard when I'm paying the vet and they only give me opinions. Try to be a little supportive I'm not a bad pet owner


----------



## Tacothehedgehog (Oct 24, 2016)

mono832 said:


> I got her back and I'm not letting mom feed her anymore but giving her away won't help either she just be stresses try to give some support here instead of telling me to give her away I'm working on figuring things out but it's hard when I'm paying the vet and they only give me opinions. Try to be a little supportive I'm not a bad pet owner


They only suggested giving her away to someone who is more capable of caring for her BASED ON what you had said previously. You told us that "at this point I'm giving up....I guess I'm a bad pet owner...she gets worse it's moms problem" 
And I think a lot of people agree on here that that's not okay. Therefore it was suggested to you to look up the Hedgehog Welfare Society. I'm glad you're able to care better for your hedgehog now but don't get upset over suggestions based on YOUR own words.



mono832 said:


> I can't even do anything anymore mom won't let me take her, at this point I give up I'm giving her to mom she fed her RAW meat I guess I'm a bad pet owner she gets worse it's moms problem now


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

So this will be my last post since this site didn't help very much, but I'd like to say that I'm sorry for all of you worried about her I don't know if I'm a bad pet owner or not but I know Amethyst loves me and I love her she acts without a care in the world. I know she's sick and I'm planing to take her to the vet one last time. I don't know what got her sick, maybe it's genetic she was sold on cregslist at 8 months old along with another hedgehog she came with a small plastic cage with no wheel and a messy food and water bowl I don't want you guys to hate me for my lack of money but I REALLY care about her and I hope you all accept that I'm a at most a decent pet owner <3


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

I had to register just to post in this thread.

I know it's hard for you to understand, but you don't seem to be physically old enough or mentally mature enough to have pets, especially an exotic like a hedgehog.

If the animal is sick, you need to take it to the vet. If you don't take it to the vet because you don't want to spend the money, that is animal abuse. 

If you want to be a responsible pet owner, then the most responsible thing to do is relinquish this animal to someone who can and will provide the necessary medical attention. If the hedgehog has some kind of infection or allergic reaction, it will probably die without medical care. Do you really want to be responsible for this animal's death? I don't think you do, which is why you should do the right thing and contact the HWS to relinquish this hedgehog to them.

You said that she was pooping blood, if that is the case whatever is wrong with her is serious enough that she needs medical attention immediately.


----------

